# Reading aloud



## e.Blackstar (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone else here have this problem? I can't seem to read my writing out loud. Not poems, not stories, nothing. Like, I can if I have to, but I don't like to and it always sounds weird. 

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 28, 2005)

Totally. I also can't write without music on, though it varies between classical, heavy metal and grunge. Most of my stuff written in silence ends up deleted  


(Nearly finished going through your posted story, dude!)


----------

